# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Opinions on Furubushidoo(professional if possible)

## Bryan Dl.

Just looking for any information about Furubushidoo blades..people's cutting expieriences..durability..pics...

----------


## Kevin Manley

I'd appreciate these as well.  A friend gave me a beautiful folded Furubushidoo.  It feels great (all fittings tight, very nice, fast blade, no saya rattle), but I would like a little more information before I begin cutting with it.  

Thanks,
Kevin

----------

